# Rygaard's New Greenhorn



## Meadow Beaver (May 6, 2009)

Boy all I have to say is, they aren't being very good to him.


----------



## TDunk (May 6, 2009)

I understand the whole "let him learn for himself" tactics. But when you get someone thats never done that type of work before, you have to teach and show him first. That's like putting me on a lobster boat. I'd be :censored: lost unless someone showed me the basics. I'd like to see the son get off his flattened seat for a day and back up all his talk.


----------



## JCBearss (May 6, 2009)

The kid tripping was funny had to rewind it on DVR a couple of times


----------



## 2dogs (May 6, 2009)

This new emploee treatment is an invitation for an OSHA visit. It is against the law (CFR) to not train an employee or to not show him how to operate any equipment under his care. If I were Rygard's insurer I would visit then too.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (May 6, 2009)

2dogs said:


> This new emploee treatment is an invitation for an OSHA visit. It is against the law (CFR) to not train an employee or to not show him how to operate any equipment under his care. If I were Rygard's insurer I would visit then too.



:agree2:, He's gonna get killed with Gabe Rygaard's "teaching skills". Gabe thinks " oh he's gonna learn the hard way cuz the last guy didn't learn anything so why should I teach this guy". 

*Well Gabe listen very carefully because I hope you read this, the last guy learned quite a bit in short period of time, he just never wanted to do the job. This guy has the drive to do the job, but he isn't going to if you don't teach him anything.*


----------



## JCBearss (May 6, 2009)

Why would tons o fun care...klike I said not very nice or human people just a jackass


----------



## TDunk (May 6, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> The kid tripping was funny had to rewind it on DVR a couple of times



That was pretty funny. But to give the kid credit he got back to his feet and kept going.


----------



## Brmorgan (May 6, 2009)

I do very well at learning by trial and error, but I still like to have somebody show me the basics when I'm doing something that's new to me. Just show me a couple times how to do the job, and what to do if things go wrong, and I'm usually fine on my own after that. 

Gabe is a total douche. You don't just tell someone to go out on a landing green and see if they can figure out choker cables all on their own. At the least it's an accident waiting to happen, as seen when he ran out prematurely. I've had a couple bosses like that in the past - they don't show you how to do something properly and then tear your ear off for not doing it exactly the way they want it done. I can't figure people like this out. It's in his best interest to spend as much time as possible with a new guy showing him the ropes. Ideally this will result in the noob being able to work efficiently on his own sooner, not to mention while being safer and making fewer mistakes.

I place a lot of the blame for Brad's "failures" directly in Gabe's hands. Sure, he maybe wasn't accustomed to the hard work that logging involves (and probably didn't know exactly what he was getting into in the beginning) and needed a bit of an upgrade in the work ethic department, but at least he was willing to go outside his comfort zone and try something new to pay the bills. I'd be equally lost and useless if I were to get a job in an office pushing a pen, so I can't fault him too much. The new guy looks like he should work out just fine if they'd be willing to put some effort into training him. I bet if you had him working under Daryl from Gustafson's crew from last year he'd be a very capable worker in a short amount of time.


----------



## welder15725 (May 6, 2009)

yeah throw gabe out running chokers down...you thought it was funny when the greenhorn tripped wait till gabe gets to runnin and flips end for end


----------



## Cope (May 6, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> yeah throw gabe out running chokers down...you thought it was funny when the greenhorn tripped wait till gabe gets to runnin and flips end for end



That's no fair. If Gabe was running chokers down he might actually work up a sweat, which would put him in unfamiliar territory. I would guess the only sweat he ever has is simply from sitting around with all that extra insulation.


----------



## Kunes (May 6, 2009)

Im Pretty sure they would have to tie gabe off in a choker after about 45min of work


----------

